# AB 962 in California



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Have you all seen this? Looks like ammo is going to be a little tougher for CA residents to get. Why do these people passively accept these crappy laws? I sure hope they keep that crap over there!

http://info.sen.ca.gov/pub/09-10/bill/asm/ab_0951-1000/ab_962_bill_20090226_introduced.html

Sounds like it goes into affect on 2/1.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

that is rediculous. I wonder what this does to those that reload ammunition? it may have been in there. I kind of breezed over some of it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It is crazy but they also elected Feinstein and Pelosi(just to name a few).We get a lot of Californians moving here, everytime they have an earthquake, or mud slide or some other crazy thing, I imagine Colorado gets the same and then we get one more libtard wanting to turn our state into CA. Could we just set some charges and hurry the "falling into the ocean" thing up a bit?? LOL

Now the libs are wanting to bring back the ten round magazine capacity rule, after the Tucson shootings.


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes I so glad I live in Texas! People need to stand up for themselfs and stop that cup.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A judge just yesterday struck down this law....at least for now, I'm sure that it will end up back in front of another judge.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

*That's downright scary. I have relatives in Ca. that agree with that crap because everyone out there has a knee jerk reaction to one incident. I cannot believe anyone would want to live in a state that regulates everything you do. And the list goes on....*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

But if they make it illegal people will not do it for fear of the consequenses....LOL


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Pure foolishness. YES, Don there are tons of people out here from California. They like it because there are even more sunny days here (300+) per year than there are in CA. Oh, AND there's no earthquakes, mudslides, tsunamis, etc.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I like Disney Land, that's about it. I hope it stays afloat.


----------

